# Briggs and Stratton Riding Mowers Recalled due to Safety Risks



## ztrjim (Nov 18, 2014)

> July 17th, 2015
> The deck's grass clipping chute deflector on the zero turn mowers and garden tractors can fail to prevent projectiles from being expelled posing a risk of injury to consumers.


CPSC.gov RECALL-Briggs and Stratton Simplicity Recalled Due to Defective Chute


----------



## Thomas (Nov 1, 2006)

Thanks for the heads up.


----------



## jhngardner367 (Apr 5, 2011)

Here's another :
http://www.cpsc.gov/en/Recalls/2015...Simplicity-Riding-Mowers-and-Garden-Tractors/

AND,for us Deere guys:http://www.cpsc.gov/en/Recalls/2011...-Engines-Due-to-Overheating-and-Fire-Hazards/

http://www.cpsc.gov/en/Recalls/2011...tors-Brake-Failure-Can-Cause-Loss-of-Control/

http://www.cpsc.gov/en/Recalls/Recall-Alerts/2013/John-Deere-Recalls-Compact-Utility-Tractors/


----------

